# October York Meet Thursday Evening Dinner.



## Guest (Aug 2, 2016)

It is not too early for you to put the date on your calendar for our third York Meet Thursday evening dinner. The Date Is* October 20th, and as usual, it will be at Alexander's Restaurant* starting at 6:00 PM. I have been working on our guest speaker for awhile and I should have an announcement by the end of this week. I can assure you, *you won't want to miss this event*.

This past April, Lee Willis was our guest speaker and this event was widely acclaimed. He is a tough act to follow, so I have had to work on someone really special. We like to think that the MTF shows the way on how to do a York Forum dinner the best way.

As they say, stay tuned.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Brian,

All right! 

Can't wait for York, and to hear who the guest speaker is. I think I know.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

I think you should Doug (LaidoffSick) as the guest speaker, he needs something to do...


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

I won't be able to go this October but I urge any everyone that can to attend. Lee's presentation was fabulous as was dinner with a lot of great MTF guys and gals. I'm sure that Brian will line up a great speaker.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Tim I thought that Doug has more than he can do wig wagging and making boxes. Didn't he just reload his garage? Maybe he is going to have a booth at York.


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Brian I don't know where my other message went so type it again.

Please put Paula and me down. Not sure about Austin yet; he wants to come and have breakfast with you and Elizabeth again each morning but Mom hasn't blessed it yet.

Are you staying at the Wyndham again?


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

Bill, you and Paula are on the list, on of course Austin would be very welcome. Yes, it is the Wyndham.


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

Jennifer and I will be there. The MTF dinner is always a highlight of the York meet. Wouldn't miss it.

Emile

For anyone who hasn't had a chance to see Lee's presentation at the Spring 2016 Meet:


----------



## Guest (Aug 3, 2016)

Put you and Jennifer on the list. We seem to attract the best in the hobby at our dinner.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

If you are planning on attending our MTF York Meet Thursday night dinner this coming October, *please post your intent here*. I have started a list and this sure facilitates planning.

Thanks.


----------



## Craignor (Jan 9, 2016)

Do we have a speaker yet?


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2016)

Expect confirmation tomorrow for our guest speaker.

What a concept for the MTF dinner. *Good food at a reasonable price, private room for the attendees (not jammed into an otherwise public space with zero privacy) and an informative Guest speaker. *

Just takes a little effort, some imagination, and leadership.


----------



## sjm9911 (Dec 20, 2012)

Ill have to say it takes more then that. It takes , dedication and really great guy to do it, thanksPTC. Hopefully , ill make it to my first York meet this year.


----------



## ogaugenut (Dec 27, 2012)

I plan to attend

Bill


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2016)

Got you on the list, Bill.


----------



## laz57 (Sep 19, 2015)

Hi BRIAN,
I will be there on the 20th. I don't know yet if my wife PAM will be in attendance. Had an enjoyable evening in April. Thank you for setting this up. Hope the train room is coming along. We just came back from Bar Harbor and sorry we missed stopping by to see you and Elizabeth. But with all the new construction going on on your layout we figured we would wait until next summer.


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2016)

Laz, I lost your e-mail address when my computer crashed. Please send me an e-mail to address in my profile.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

Alexander's is a great choice. The food is good and reasonably priced. The service is great and they seem genuinely happy to have us as guests in our own private room. This is probably the best location in York for a Forum dinner and it's less than 1/2 mile from the York Expo/Fairgrounds. We are very fortunate that Brian has developed a relationship with Alexander's and always seems to be able to lock it down for the MTF Dinner. 

Thank you Brian!:smilie_daumenpos:

Emile

View attachment 214521


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2016)

You are welcome, Emile. My goal was to do a dinner that makes sense and is an enjoyable experience for all who attend.

Many times in the past, I went to another Thursday night dinner where it seemed it was more like a cattle call than anything else. I thought to myself it would not be difficult to so something like this on what I would call a more professional basis. I think we have succeeded.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

Did I mention that Alexander's has good food at reasonable prices?



View attachment 215649




View attachment 215657


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

Way to go Emile. I agree, the food at Alexander's is reasonable and very good. 

Let's see, good food, good company, interesting program, what's not to like. And we have a policy that prevents all "cattle calls".


----------



## PGA (Nov 5, 2015)

*Will be coming*

Brian, after an interminable 2 1/2 year gap from York, my wife and I will be coming in October, so would like to join you at the Alexander's dinner. Sounds like a nice way to spend the evening. Any word on who will be the speaker, yet?

Peter Atonna


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

Peter, look forward to seeing you again. Hopefully, the speaker will be announced this week.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

*Announcement of the Guest Speaker is tomorrow morning!!!!!*

You will like the choice very much. The dinner should be a must attend.


----------



## PW Trains (Nov 5, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> *Announcement of the Guest Speaker is tomorrow morning!!!!!*
> 
> You will like the choice very much. The dinner should be a must attend.


Brian,

I will be attending the dinner (regardless of who the speaker is).

Thank you for taking the time to make all the arrangements.

Much appreciated!

Paul


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

Wonderful news, Paul.


----------



## bluecomet400 (Sep 13, 2015)

I will be there, Brian--looking forward to it. Don & Bette as well, if that's OK, seeing as they're not forum members.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2016)

You bet it is, John. We have adopted them anyway.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

I usually meet for dinner on Thursday and Friday nights with a group of long time friends, but if plans don't work out, We used to meet at Alexander's each York, but then they changed their hours. I was glad when new management decided to include dinner again. What is the deadline for reservations, I'd be interested if plans don't pan out?
Don


----------



## Lee Willis (Jan 1, 2014)

I am going to try to attend, with my wife. It is right after my youngest boys wedding and means a bit of scrambling for us, but what the hey. We will try.

Men in black. Yes.


----------



## SDIV Tim (Nov 19, 2015)

It's either gunrunner, laidoffsick, or himself...


----------



## Bill Webb (Sep 14, 2015)

Okay, it is tomorrow morning. We are anxiously awaiting the announcement! This is better than Menards teasers. U got mail.

Lee it is great to see that you will be at York.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2016)

Don, bring your group. Dinner starts at 6:00 PM, but some come earlier.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2016)

Time to get your reservations in. *We are offering a free MTF York Meet badge holder to all attendees.* How is that for an incentive to get your reservations in early.

With Emile "the Big Crab Cake" as out Guest Speaker, it should be a fantastic program. 

Hopefully we will see you there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I checked my mailbox, but no badge holder.


----------



## Guest (Aug 22, 2016)

Very funny, John. This is what I love about the MTF, we seem to know how to have a lot of fun at nobody's expense.

Separates the men form the boys.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

Don F said:


> I usually meet for dinner on Thursday and Friday nights with a group of long time friends, but if plans don't work out, We used to meet at Alexander's each York, but then they changed their hours. I was glad when new management decided to include dinner again. What is the deadline for reservations, I'd be interested if plans don't pan out?
> Don


I posted on the other forum for Thursday evening, and several of the regulars have responded, so I won't be able to attend. I will almost certainly be able to do the Wednesday layout tour.
Don


----------



## Guest (Sep 5, 2016)

*"I posted on the other forum for Thursday evening, and several of the regulars have responded, so I won't be able to attend"*

Too bad, as we will miss you.


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Brian, Better late then never... I will be attending and will bring my Brother Warren who will become another new TCA member. This will be another year of signing up brothers. I wonder where my commission is from the TCA? 

Hopefully, there is still room for us at the dinner. I would like to get the MTH badge holder. We'll see you Thursday around noon.


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

Wood, you are in!!!!!!!!! So glad you can attend with your brother. 

MTF Badge Holders to follow soon


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

Wood said:


> I would like to get the MTH badge holder.


Glad you will both be attending the Dinner. I have your address and will send 2 MTF Badge Holders right away.

Emile


----------



## Guest (Sep 7, 2016)

*Boy, we are going to have a very full dinning room*. But that's what it is all about. 

MTF leads the way!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Wood (Jun 9, 2015)

Thank you Emile. You are definitely one of the reasons I am so glad to be attending. Looking forward to your presentation. Thanks for sending the badge holders.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Somehow I did not know about a MTF dinner. I have avoided the OGR Thursday night affair due to the noise raising H with my hearing aids...hence, I usually drive the 2 hours home Thursday evening. I may stay overnight if there is room for me at your dinner.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

We will be happy yo fit you in, Joe.


----------



## Joe Hohmann (Nov 5, 2015)

Passenger Train Collector said:


> We will be happy yo fit you in, Joe.


OK, sign me up please. Booked a room at the El Cheapo in downtown York (Rodeway senior rate $81.). Thank you.


----------



## Guest (Sep 8, 2016)

It will be good to meet you. :thumbsup:


----------



## davidone (Apr 20, 2015)

Hope I'm not too late Brian, My brother and I would like to join you guys for dinner on Thursday. 

Dave


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

Dave,
I'll send you an extra Badge Holder for your Brother. See you both in York!

Emile


----------



## Guest (Sep 9, 2016)

David, you and your brother are in. This is going to be a special evening.


----------



## Don F (Dec 5, 2015)

If sales are slow on Thursday, I'll leave the hall early, and shoot over to Alexander"s to say hello, as the dinner I'm attending is at 7, and it's just on the other side of I83, so I will have about 45 minutes to socialize and meet some MTF members.
Don


----------

